# eldar farseer help



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

I just started an eldar army and I want to know how to best utilise my farseer. It has a singing spear and no pistol or jetbike. What powers should I give it? Should I give it runes, spirit stones, or none? What about a warlock squad? If I use a warlock bodyguard what weapons/powers should I give them?


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

depends on the match you are playing really


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

What squad(s) do you expect your farseer to support?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

All farseers are armed with shuriken pistols, as standard wargear. So it's probably in a holster on the model somewhere. The key is, don't run the farseer into assaults if possible, and keep it near units that need his supplemental powers. Guide and Fortune are the way to go to keep your units killing and living, as are Runes of Witnessing. If you don't mind getting near enemies, Doom is a solid choice as well.
Essentially, just keep him near your units that plan on shooting the heck out of an enemy. Or, run him behind a close combat unit(with a warlock with Conceal) and Fortune them. When I take Fortune I tend to use it with Doom, as the front-most units take the most fire and I'm fairly close to the frontlines.

He's a worthless model unless he's constantly helping your units though.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Wrath of Khaine said:


> The key is, don't run the farseer into assaults if possible, and keep it near units that need his supplemental powers.


I can understand why the farseer would be bad against close combat specialists but with a warlock squad they seem like they would be able to easily smash through something like a marine tactical, scout, or devastator squad. Would you guys reccomend an offensive ability like eldritch storm or mind war?


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

Silb said:


> I can understand why the farseer would be bad against close combat specialists but with a warlock squad they seem like they would be able to easily smash through something like a marine tactical, scout, or devastator squad. Would you guys reccomend an offensive ability like eldritch storm or mind war?


Mind War ftw.
love the ability. singing spear..hmm..i prefer witch blade.
here is my equipment for my farseer..


Witch Blade
Mind War
Doom
Runes of Witnessing
Runes of Warding

if there is more ill add it later..i dont use jetbikes and such.

warlocks...destructor? or enhance. a group of them is expensive but if your army can support them and vice versa..i see no problem. 
go for what suits you..these guys have great opinions too.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

wolf. said:


> warlocks...destructor? or enhance. a group of them is expensive but if your army can support them and vice versa..i see no problem.
> go for what suits you..these guys have great opinions too.


good point, I guess I'll wait until I have at least 1000 pts in my army before adding warlocks.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i charged mine at tanks in small battles of 500 points


----------



## GhostBear (Feb 17, 2008)

With a Farseer I like to hide him near the frontline in terrain. Except for Mind War he doesn't need to see anything to use his powers on it. You could even walk him into battle behind a monstrous creature. And if you bring Fortune that monstrous creature should live a lot longer.

Combining offensive and defensive support with spirit stones seems like the best course for me.

Guide and Eldritch Storm were a fun combination in one game. I hit a vehicle with Storm and it spun around so it was facing away from my shooters, I followed up with a volley into the rear armor and got some good hits in with the help of Guide. In the end, don't limit yourself to using just one power or two all the time, test them all out, find ones that work for you in any given situation, you may be surprised.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 7, 2008)

Farseer on jetbike with RoWard, spirit stones, doom and eldritch storm. 165p

This is my favoritve build, with some Avengers doing SoS (serpent of shuriken).
Use the storm to spin vehicles to your advantage (s3+2D6 might hurt them aswell), or simply use the "doom storm" s3 re-roll + blast + pinning.


----------



## moc065 (Oct 31, 2007)

He already stated that his Farseer is on foot, so try to concentrate on using him accordingly.

Runes of Warding are solid for enemy psycher control, so I liek to take them.
Runes of Witness on the other hand, are good to ensure you get your Power off; but they add significan trisk for Perils of the Warp; thus I just don't take them.
Spirit Stones These are very user specific; but in general, if I can't use both of the powers that go with them for at least 3/6 turns, then the stones are not worth their cost. So having two powers that go off in teh shooting phase is not a good idea. They are best suited to powers that have a good area of effect, and go off seperately such as E-storm, and Doom or E-storm and Fortune, or E-storm and Guide. Just make sure that your going to take the right skills to complement your force well. (show us your list - or concept at least - and we can better asssit you).
Singing Spear Good for anti-tank; but useless if your hanging back. So again think about how your farseer will be fielded on the table.

*Powers*. All of them are army dependant as well as working with your playstyle. But here are some pointers.
Fortune Best used on larger squads with a save that is difficult to remove. Wraithgaurd, Concealed Guardians, things with Inv saves.
Guide Best used on units with a lot of shots and not so good Balistic Skill. Guardians, Warwalkers, etc...
Doom Best used when your army has a lot of low Str shooting or attacks. If your fieldin an army with 100 Str=6 shots, then Doom is near useless.
Mind-War I love this one; but it is best used with a Jetbike to get you close enough to actually get it off. Its limited range and LOS requirement can seriously hurt a footslogger.
E-storm Good for anti-tank and horde use; but it must be supported by the rest of you army, if your have limited shooting, then its near useless.

I hope that helps you out.


----------



## coldstuff64 (Feb 11, 2008)

Silb said:


> . Would you guys reccomend an offensive ability like eldritch storm or mind war?


what is mind war? i dont use psykers, but it sounds cool.:scratchhead:


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

coldstuff64 said:


> what is mind war? i dont use psykers, but it sounds cool.:scratchhead:


basically, you select an enemy model (preferably some kind of HQ choice) and both you and your opponent roll a dice. Then you both add the dice's result to your model's leadership. The opponent's model takes a number of wounds equal to the amount that the farseer wins by (if he wins). 

Example: a farseer uses mind war on a space marine captain. After the farseer passes a psychic test, both players roll a dice. The eldar player rolls a 6 and the marine player rolls a 5. 10+6=16 and 9+5=14. 16-14=2 so the captain takes two wounds and dies.


----------



## blaablaa (May 23, 2008)

i use my farseer with fortune in a squad on 10 harliquins and a shadowseer so i have double protection.
to shoot me you have to roll 2d6 times 2 and then you are able to shoot me. i have rerolls on those 5+ invulnerables.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I have recently started using mine as a Jetbike Seer with E-Storm and Doom however in the last 4 games I have rolled Perils of the Warp and then failed my Ghost Helm save, causing instant death.


----------

